# Downloading & playing files from Youtube.



## techno-phobe (Sep 26, 2008)

I want to know how we can download the file from You Tube and which softwares can used to play them. Thank U


----------



## din (Sep 26, 2008)

If I remember correctly, Digit gave some softwares in the CD / DVDs before. There are Youtube download addons for Firefox.

But on a different note, I think discussion about the softwares to download Youtube videos is not allowed here.


----------



## jatt (Sep 26, 2008)

you can download from youtube simply by saving link of video from youtube and go to this link: www.keepvid.com amazing you done.


to watch i dono exact


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 27, 2008)

Use save2pc light. It can save YouTube videos in many formats like flv, mpeg, wmv etc.


----------



## digitalage (Sep 27, 2008)

^^^ u can just use the "free download manager" provided in the digit dvd...to download flash content online.... but in case of utube it may be illigal....check their T&C first.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 27, 2008)

Or you can go to *vixy.net and post the URL of the youtube video page there, select the format and download it.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 28, 2008)

Of course there add ons for Firefox that do the same. BTW, it's not allowed to download YouTube videos without the permission of the uploaders (I think).


----------



## sarincv (Sep 28, 2008)

if u r using firefox, search for an addon called fast video download, install and restart firefox. u will see an icon(down arrow) st the right bottom of the browser. play any youtube video, then click on that icon (sometimes you have to click twice) to save the video as flv.

and for playing flv files, u can use vlc, GOM, flv player or install klite codec pack


----------



## mrintech (Sep 28, 2008)

*Do check this post and also the Comments there: **tech-baby.co.cc/2008/09/21/how-to-convert-all-videos-and-music-to-ipod-and-other-formats


----------



## Garbage (Sep 28, 2008)

Use Miro!


----------

